# most recent nude **not work safe!!**



## newrmdmike (Oct 12, 2006)

well here it is. . . 
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1565/6627554/13170928/195184632.jpg

please let me know what you think everyone.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 12, 2006)

Very abstract.  For the first split-second, I though it was storm clouds.


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 12, 2006)

does that mean you like it?  or just that it was . . . confusing? lol


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm not sure if I like it or not.  I can't complain about the subject matter  but I don't know if I'm getting the message.  The border treatment doesn't do anything for me...besides maybe add to the overall confusion of the image (which might be what you were going for here).  

I've seen many 'body as art' type of shots.  I'm not sure if that's where you were going...but this one just doesn't spark for me.  That doesn't mean it's not good...art is subjective after all.


----------



## AprilRamone (Oct 12, 2006)

I really like the actual image of the nude.  But I have to agree with Big Mike about the border.  I feel it takes away too much from your image and is too harsh in comparison to the soft feel you have going in the image.


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 12, 2006)

i was a little concerned with how the image might be taken without the border, some might call it borderline porn .. . . since this forums so 'clean' i figured i'd give it a border


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 12, 2006)

I certainly wouldn't call that porn...with or without the border.


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 12, 2006)

well, here i guess i'll put on a be cautious notice. be cautious.

here it is without the border.

features some . . . tasteless nudity?


LINK REMOVED


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 12, 2006)

Ah...I see what you mean...I didn't notice that in the first one.  I personally, still would not consider it porn...but I can see why you were cautious.  

I think this is a much stronger image.  It does tell a story and/or send a message.  Artistically, it still has merit and is interesting.


----------



## Hair Bear (Oct 12, 2006)

Fantastic subject and it looks like porn to me


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 12, 2006)

as long as it evoked some emotion if you i'm happy  (even if it upset you)


----------



## Pirate (Oct 12, 2006)

No not porn from my perspective, very nicely done. Sensual and suggestive, but porn is in the mind of the beholder. Keep up the good work !


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 12, 2006)

I dont find it at all pornographic but I do find it disturbing.  Headless bodies are a bit distrubing on a purely psychological level.  Only thing worse is head with no body under it...

It is a very nice shot though, and very well done


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 12, 2006)

Pirate said:
			
		

> No not porn from my perspective, very nicely done. Sensual and suggestive, but porn is in the mind of the beholder. Keep up the good work !



True.  Supreme Court Justice Potter Stewart famously said of pornography, "I know it when I see it." :er:

I like it.  Your model is beautiful, it shows sensuality, and it's an overall soft and personal scene.


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 12, 2006)

neal jpage, great quote! i laughed when i read that.


----------



## craig (Oct 12, 2006)

The shot without the border is much better. I like the composition and the elements are suggestive. Porn is a little dramatic, but definitely a sensual moment. Have to agree that the headless body is a little tough. I would have shot it at a longer focal length. Maybe 70 or 100 mm.


----------



## Hair Bear (Oct 13, 2006)

newrmdmike said:
			
		

> as long as it evoked some emotion if you i'm happy  (even if it upset you)




Certainly didn't upset me, its a lovely subject you have in the frame.

Friend or paid? Or both!

I'm not sure I agree that porn is in the mind, that just sounds like justification to me. And porn needs no justification IMO. LOL


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 15, 2006)

i think her head would have taken away from the form, it was a concious decision to shoot it this way.  also its slightly sensational, and as mysteryscribe said, headless bodies are disturbing


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 15, 2006)

newrmdmike said:
			
		

> as long as it evoked some emotion if you i'm happy  (even if it upset you)



Well...  I don't know if I'd call it pornography, but I do find it to be profane.  And, I'm not convinced that "evoking emotion" is in itself something to be proud of... even under the guise of art.

I'm not a prude, and find the nude form beautiful.  I'm not convinced masturbation is a suitable subject for public display.

Oh well.

Pete


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 15, 2006)

hence the borders first intent and purpose.

however, i do strongly believe that art is about evoking emotion.  while many do not subscribe to the sensational i do believe that while some may consider it unsuitable that does not take away from the fact that it is art.


out of the two i like it with the border, even though it does kind of clash with how soft the nude is, maybe i'll reprocess it.

also pete, i agree with you that it is not suitable for public display, but i did warn you; so i can only believe you viewed it expecting it may be 'borderline porn' or 'tasteless nudity' as i previously stated.  so no apologies in posting this.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 15, 2006)

newrmdmike said:
			
		

> also pete, i agree with you that it is not suitable for public display, but i did warn you; so i can only believe you viewed it expecting it may be 'borderline porn' or 'tasteless nudity' as i previously stated.  so no apologies in posting this.




"well here it is..."  is hardly a warning.  

If you agree that it is not suitable for public display, why did you post in on a public forum?

I was aware of the content in your original post.  But, I'm an adult and need no warning or protection.  However, I do get your insinuation in your reply to me, and for that I expect an apology.

Pete


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 15, 2006)

christie photo, i'm assuming its the second photo you have a problem with.

your quote "well here it is" is referring to the first image, an image without the profane elements of which you spoke.

before posting the second image i said, "i was a little concerned with how the image might be taken without the border, some might call it borderline porn .. . . since this forums so 'clean' i figured i'd give it a border"

then again before posting it i said
"well, here i guess i'll put on a be cautious notice. be cautious. here it is without the border. features some . . . tasteless nudity?"

also i put in a link, so i still don't feel bad about it, its not on the forum, and since your an adult  i expect you to be READ before just clicking on things.


----------



## dewey (Oct 15, 2006)

I like it better with the "action"  omitted but I agree the frame is a tad distracting.  Perhaps a more relaxed border of some kind would be a happy medium?



			
				Christie Photo said:
			
		

> If you agree that it is not suitable for public display, why did you post in on a public forum?



This is not a "public" forum... it is not paid for by any government agency... it is a private website that has a set of rules - so long as those rules are followed then woo hoo we're all happy.  Relax a bit - the title of this thread was very clear - if you think it's tasteless that's great but there's no reason to get fiesty.  

-Dewey


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 15, 2006)

thankyou dewie for your critique, and i do think i'll be working on that, or on making the nude match the border.

and good points!!!


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 15, 2006)

newrmdmike said:
			
		

> christie photo, i'm assuming its the second photo you have a problem with.
> 
> your quote "well here it is" is referring to the first image, an image without the profane elements of which you spoke.




And again...  *I was aware of the content in your original post.*  Your assumption is wrong.



			
				newrmdmike said:
			
		

> and since your an adult  i expect you to be READ before just clicking on things.



Have you done YOUR reading?  This is from the forum rules:

"* You agree not to post any links or messages that lead to material which could be deemed obscene, discriminatory, unlawful, or threatening in nature by TPF Staff. "


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 15, 2006)

dewey said:
			
		

> This is not a "public" forum... it is not paid for by any government agency... it is a private website...



I, of course, am aware this is not a publicly funded site.  I'd like to think that you are aware that the site is in public view and can be viewed by anyone.

Pete


----------



## Johno (Oct 15, 2006)

Now now fellas, I think you're both right to some degree. Christie Photo, you're correct in thinking that this is a public forum, It is a site that can be accessed for free by anyone at anytime at any age. However, There are many sites that are much easily searched out with content far more risque than the content found in this thread.
Newrmdmike, While I don't find this post obscene myself, I can see how some more close minded people could find it obscene. And I do think that a more descriptive warning is called for. Maybe edit it and label it 18+? I know it's splitting hairs but we can all get along right?


----------



## puckhed33 (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree with Johno, this is the best forum out there because everyone on here is fair in critique and very nice and helpful to us newbies. We should not squabble over whether or not any one person thinks this pic is porn.
Editing the post is probably a good idea to save face.


----------



## Chase (Oct 15, 2006)

Guys,

We are in a very touchy area here and I can easily see how people could feel either way about the content of these photos. That being said, I'm going to modify the title of the post and ask that any we refrain from any further debate in this thread.

Please limit subsequent discussion to the photographic topic at hand and let's all try to be as respectful as possible at the differing views such content may bring to the surface.


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 16, 2006)

i'll suck it up and kill the link to the border free image,

and christi photo, no hard feelings k?


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 16, 2006)

ALSO, YAY, ALMOST 400 VIEWS IN 3 DAYS, AND 30 COMMENTS . . . hmmm i wonder how many different people actually looked at it.


----------



## puckhed33 (Oct 16, 2006)

I looked. The unbordered pic would have been the better without the masturbation IMO.
Good shot with a trusting model.
kudos


----------



## Hair Bear (Oct 16, 2006)

newrmdmike said:
			
		

> i'll suck it up and kill the link to the border free image,
> 
> and christi photo, no hard feelings k?



Thats a shame, I really liked it.


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 16, 2006)

well, had i posted it on a permenant site or somthing i wouldn't have removed it, but this site is available to view by anyone.  its really funny to me that arguments are so closely monitored on this site. also, its when we can argue like this that we get the most done in terms of furthering our views in photographic terms, and isn't that what we're all after?


----------



## Arch (Oct 16, 2006)

newrmdmike said:
			
		

> its really funny to me that arguments are so closely monitored on this site.



Thats why this site functions as well as it does..... have a look at some other sites where noob bashing and arguments can run riot... they are not nice places to be.



			
				newrmdmike said:
			
		

> also, its when we can argue like this that we get the most done in terms of furthering our views in photographic terms, and isn't that what we're all after?



Of course there's nothing wrong with debating a photograph.... like composition... crop... etc.... But its when it goes slightly off topic.... i.e. rules of public forums... who's right, who's wrong.... where the line gets drawn.

oh and some people arnt here to have crits of every photo they post... or to try and further there photography views..... some poeple just like posting pictures


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 16, 2006)

gotcha


----------

